
local database for iPhone? - insomiac
local database for iPhone?<p>Is there a way to have a local database in iphone which can be updated through REST API or remote database ?
======
stray
Certainly.

You can use either sqlite or core data (though core data isn't really a
database).

In my own current project I started with core data but am now converting to
sqlite.

hth.

